#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 海浪 沙灘 and 美妙的三亞

## wingwolf

翻照片的時候發現的N年前去海南三亞玩景象XD
當時是第一次近距離接觸大海，簡直是超贊啊~~~~~

美妙的大海

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    啊，大海~~~（炸飛——





去蜈支洲島的碼頭景色


蜈支洲島上的海景





到海邊當然要玩—— *堆沙堡* ！

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    在蜈支洲島的海灘上，沒經驗的一號，堆得像塊蛋糕XDD

玩一圈回來後——

二號，比較有堡壘的Feel了，主城旁邊那個巨大的扇狀的是被海水沖上來的死珊瑚

亞龍灣的沙太細了，實在是不好堆沙堡，於是——沙山出現（炸

晚上漲潮的時候在大東海堆的沙牆，站在裏面看著潮水湧過來，很刺激（誤）




最後，讓我們進入是風景正題（最後？） 

*蜈支洲島*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    海濱浴場（浴？）

海上小木屋


玩潛水的地方

口有吸盤貼在岩石上的某種魚

“植物園”（島上綠化）


驚現一群鴿子

驚現一群孔雀



*三亞*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    植物們





寫著“天涯海角旅遊區”和“南天一柱”的大石頭

花組成的動物形象





話說亞龍灣的海灘才真是超贊
不過玩得太High了，沒有專門拍風景XDD

那麽感謝觀看  :Very Happy:

----------


## Evan

好漂亮喔  對喜歡海邊的我來說  簡直是天堂

----------


## 橘狼

謝謝你的分享。

我最喜歡看著那幾張大海的照片；從遠方混濁的天空，到如同在陰影下的海洋、亮眼的浪花......離我最近，正被泡沫沖洗的炙熱沙灘。
畫面的中心較為明亮的景色，由中心向外的朦朧色彩，像在夢中流動著。

無雲的天空下，沉醉著你帶給我的夢。

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇~~~
好漂亮的海邊哦
我也好想去哦>"<
哇~是孔雀耶~
我好久沒看過孔雀了(驚訝)
最後一張照片
也有不同動物的花組哦~
希望有狼的XD~

----------


## wingwolf

首先感謝大家的觀看和回複^^

To Evan
我也很喜歡海邊呢
可以吹著海風、趟著海水、摸著海沙的海灘
對於住在內陸的我，真的是天堂呢XD

To 橘狼
也感謝橘狼詩一般的描述，令畫面更加美麗了^^
海水的藍，深的超乎了我的想象，與其說水天一色，更像是天空於大地的投影
可惜照片僅僅能傳遞2D的畫面，而無法傳遞聲音和觸覺
這樣的美景，加上浪濤和海風，更是美麗的夢境  :Very Happy:  

To 妮蕊o
海南的海灘真的很棒呢，特別是亞龍灣，號稱“天下第一灣”呢XD
島上散養的孔雀很可愛，雖然不怎麽怕人的樣子，但可惜人走近了還是會溜掉~~~
天涯海角景區內的動物形象灌木挺有趣的，真實比例可是相當巨大的哦XDD
說到狼，據說“亞龍灣”最初是叫“牙狼灣/琊琅灣”呢（《中國國家地理：選美中國特輯》中有提到）

----------

